
US tries, and fails, to block “import” of digital data that violates patents - pavornyoh
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/11/us-tries-and-fails-to-block-import-of-digital-data-that-violates-patents/
======
digitalchaos
unless the digital data represents weapons?
[http://www.wired.com/2015/05/3-d-printed-gun-lawsuit-
starts-...](http://www.wired.com/2015/05/3-d-printed-gun-lawsuit-starts-war-
arms-control-free-speech/)

~~~
yuhong
I do wonder how BIS and ITC differ in this issue.

